# UNCLE SAM BOTTLE



## Ye Olde Prospector

This is one of my favorite embossed Maine Meds. BAKER"S GREAT AMERICAN SPECIFIC / R.H.HURD,PROP./ N.BERWICK/ MAINE U.S.A. I like the graphics. Any idea what these go for these days ? I haven't seen many around lately.


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles

Hi Cliff - 

 Yes, that's a great Me med.  Looks like you have the taller of the two sizes it came in.  As far as I can tell Hurd made that med from around 1890 till 1903.  I've seen it show up on ebay a few times, prices seem to fluctuate on them, usually somewhere in the $20-$50 price range.

 Later - Sam


----------



## Gunsmoke47

Hey Cliff, if you ever want to part with it, I sure would be interested. I am trying to amass a small collection of Baker bottles that aren't too expensive. I keep waiting for that $25.00 Baker's Orange Grove bitters to come my way, but I haven't found it yet![]  Kelley


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector

Hi Sam and Kelley,

 Yes that is the tall Uncle Sam (5 1/2 in) also have two GAS monogram ones the same size with bevelled sides. One embossed just GREAT AMERICAN SPECIFIC ,the other BAKERS GREAT AMERICAN SPECIFIC. Have the (4 1/4 in) Uncle Sam and a rectangular  aqua bottle embossed FREE SAMPLE/ BAKER'S GREAT/ AMERICAN SPECIFIC. I think that is about all the Baker's Specifics  I know of or have seen. I dug all of these but have sold or traded any extra's I found. Kelly I will keep you in mind if I find more. Keep on diggin.

 Cliff


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector

Here is a picture of my Baker's Specific group.

 Cliff


----------



## bearswede

Snazzy bottles, Cliff... Especially that Uncle Sam...

 But I think I hear Gunsmoke choking back the tears!!

 Ron


----------



## southern Maine diver

Hey Cliff...

 I saw one sold on E-bay some time last year in the 60.00 range. The seller also had a 
 copy of an old advertisement to go with it, describing it a cure for ghonorea!! Have you seen the Hurd Manor? It is at the intersection of Rte 4 and Rte9 in Berwick, neat old house! 

 Wayne[]


----------



## havoc2000

Hi all - I know this is an old thread, but I stumbled on it while looking up my bakers specific bottle from HR Hurd. I have the same one pictured, and it has a purplish tint to it. If I was home I'd snap pics to share. I like in kennebunk Maine, and collect old kennebunk bottles only. I bought this bottle about 10yrs ago, before deciding to only collect kennebunk bottles. If anyone has any kennebunk bottles, that I dont have, I'd love to trade pics. I've never been bottle digging but would love to try one day. Any interest in the Hurd Bakers Specific bottle msg me. Hope to chat and maybe meet some nice people. Mike


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector

havoc2000 said:


> Hi all - I know this is an old thread, but I stumbled on it while looking up my bakers specific bottle from HR Hurd. I have the same one pictured, and it has a purplish tint to it. If I was home I'd snap pics to share. I like in kennebunk Maine, and collect old kennebunk bottles only. I bought this bottle about 10yrs ago, before deciding to only collect kennebunk bottles. If anyone has any kennebunk bottles, that I dont have, I'd love to trade pics. I've never been bottle digging but would love to try one day. Any interest in the Hurd Bakers Specific bottle msg me. Hope to chat and maybe meet some nice people. Mike


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector

Hi Mike
Here is a photo  of the set of Baker's Specific bottles that I still have. I dug them all in Kennebunk. Have them packed away in my home for now. Not planning to sell them at this time.

Cliff

View attachment 217741


----------

